# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  How pronounce Russian language

## vishwaprasanna

How are you? 
How do you do? 
What is your name? 
Which country are you from?

----------


## lae

Hello, vishwaprasanna! 
Are these 4 sentences to make phonetic transcription for them? If they are: 
How are you? - Как твои/ваши дела? - Kak tva*i*/v*a*shi d'il*a*
How do you do? - Здравствуй(те) - Zdr*a*stvuj'(t'e)
What is your name? - Как тебя/вас зовут? - K*a*k t'ib'*a*/vas zav*u*t
Which country are you from - Из какой ты/вы страны? - Is kak*o*j ty/vy stran*y*
Russian language - руский язык - r*u*skij jez*y*k 
y="ы", '=palatalization, *bold*=stress 
Some information to read the transcriptions correctly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IPA_for_Russian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_phonology 
Good luck!

----------

